# Open WebSite (VB 2005) in Visual Studio .NET 2003



## er_esthee (Mar 27, 2007)

I have created a Web Application(VB.NET) in Visual Studio 2003, then I use Visual Studio 2005 to open the Web Application. The Converter Wizard in Visual Studio 2005 converts the Web Application to the newer version (WebSite). Now I want to use back Visual Studio 2003 to open the Web Application, is it possible? Can anyone tell me how to do it?


----------

